# New 298Re Diamond Package



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Went yesterday and picked up my new toy. Everything went great, and we couldn't happier!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

That diamond package is super sharp...I'm jealous...


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

robertized said:


> Congratulation on your new trailer, I really like the look and the new features of the Diamond Package. In looking at your pics and seeing just how long these setups are it is really amazing, as our setup comes in around 57' total. We haven't had an opportunity to take any pics of ours all hooked up so far, but you look like you have yours setup very well. Good Luck.


Thanks a ton! We fell in love with the diamond pkg. bought the truck in black to match (wife's idea). I would like to know how long it is total, I took the pic because the size is a bit overwhelming. It pulls well, and tracks out great, we tried out the tv, and fireplace last night.



I may have overestimated the size of my yard, in relation to my set up. Lol


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Jewellfamily said:


> That diamond package is super sharp...I'm jealous...


I see you're towing with a half ton, any issues, or tips? Looking at mine do you think I should put more torque on the bars, or do you think it looks level enough?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice looking Outback Shooter! You should have a "Happy" time with it!


----------



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations on your new 298RE.
We have had ours for a couple of years, from what I understand, Keystone made the right upgrades to what we have found to be a really great rig. 
I pull mine with an 08 GMC Crew 5.3 liter 1500. It pulls here in the flat lands of the gulf coast just fine. Thought I added the smallest airbag kit on the market along with heavy duty Bilstein shocks. One thing to keep in mind when you go out. Look for objects that will interfere with your slide outs when you select your campsite. Be careful what you store in the rear cabinets over the tv and make sure the cabinets are secure. always check them before you run out the slides. I caught an open cabinet door with one slide, luckily only bent the hinges. Anything in the far rear really gets bounced around. I also put Steadyfast stabilizers on the jack system. really works great taking the shake out of the trailer when people walk around. I am a bit of a geek so I also installed a rear view camera on my trailer. It works like a rear view mirror and is great for lane changes and backing up. The most important tip I can give you is don't let it set around. Use it and enjoy. Even the trips where stuff gets kind crazy are more than worth it. lots of precious memories.Good luck and Great camping!


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

bbuchorn said:


> Congratulations on your new 298RE.
> We have had ours for a couple of years, from what I understand, Keystone made the right upgrades to what we have found to be a really great rig.
> I pull mine with an 08 GMC Crew 5.3 liter 1500. It pulls here in the flat lands of the gulf coast just fine. Thought I added the smallest airbag kit on the market along with heavy duty Bilstein shocks. One thing to keep in mind when you go out. Look for objects that will interfere with your slide outs when you select your campsite. Be careful what you store in the rear cabinets over the tv and make sure the cabinets are secure. always check them before you run out the slides. I caught an open cabinet door with one slide, luckily only bent the hinges. Anything in the far rear really gets bounced around. I also put Steadyfast stabilizers on the jack system. really works great taking the shake out of the trailer when people walk around. I am a bit of a geek so I also installed a rear view camera on my trailer. It works like a rear view mirror and is great for lane changes and backing up. The most important tip I can give you is don't let it set around. Use it and enjoy. Even the trips where stuff gets kind crazy are more than worth it. lots of precious memories.Good luck and Great camping!


Thanks for all the advise, nd incite! We are going today to make the inaugural camping trip. If you think of any other little things, please let me know.


----------



## Westnavy (May 13, 2017)

bbuchorn said:


> Congratulations on your new 298RE.
> We have had ours for a couple of years, from what I understand, Keystone made the right upgrades to what we have found to be a really great rig.
> I pull mine with an 08 GMC Crew 5.3 liter 1500. It pulls here in the flat lands of the gulf coast just fine. Thought I added the smallest airbag kit on the market along with heavy duty Bilstein shocks. One thing to keep in mind when you go out. Look for objects that will interfere with your slide outs when you select your campsite. Be careful what you store in the rear cabinets over the tv and make sure the cabinets are secure. always check them before you run out the slides. I caught an open cabinet door with one slide, luckily only bent the hinges. Anything in the far rear really gets bounced around. I also put Steadyfast stabilizers on the jack system. really works great taking the shake out of the trailer when people walk around. I am a bit of a geek so I also installed a rear view camera on my trailer. It works like a rear view mirror and is great for lane changes and backing up. The most important tip I can give you is don't let it set around. Use it and enjoy. Even the trips where stuff gets kind crazy are more than worth it. lots of precious memories.Good luck and Great camping!


What camera did you install? What others one(s) have you tried that you would avoid? Looking to put one on my 326RL (after next week's delivery).


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

bbuchorn said:


> Congratulations on your new 298RE.
> We have had ours for a couple of years, from what I understand, Keystone made the right upgrades to what we have found to be a really great rig.
> I pull mine with an 08 GMC Crew 5.3 liter 1500. It pulls here in the flat lands of the gulf coast just fine. Thought I added the smallest airbag kit on the market along with heavy duty Bilstein shocks. One thing to keep in mind when you go out. Look for objects that will interfere with your slide outs when you select your campsite. Be careful what you store in the rear cabinets over the tv and make sure the cabinets are secure. always check them before you run out the slides. I caught an open cabinet door with one slide, luckily only bent the hinges. Anything in the far rear really gets bounced around. I also put Steadyfast stabilizers on the jack system. really works great taking the shake out of the trailer when people walk around. I am a bit of a geek so I also installed a rear view camera on my trailer. It works like a rear view mirror and is great for lane changes and backing up. The most important tip I can give you is don't let it set around. Use it and enjoy. Even the trips where stuff gets kind crazy are more than worth it. lots of precious memories.Good luck and Great camping!


Gosh I wish I had seen this before I made the same mistake on our second trip in the camper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgwatson0315 (Apr 3, 2017)

Congratulations we bought the 326rl this year love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Westnavy said:


> What camera did you install? What others one(s) have you tried that you would avoid? Looking to put one on my 326RL (after next week's delivery).


Westnavy....the post you quoted is rather old, so I will help you, as I just installed a camera on my 5th wheel 2 weeks ago....and it exceeded my expectations!!

The camera is the Furrion Observation. The non "Observation" camera only works while in reverse...so that was not an option for me.

Link to Camera on Amazon










Here is picture during my install. All you to do is pull on the rear middle marker light and it pops right out. You will then have access to the power wires (#3 in the image). You will then need to determine where you're going to mount the camera and (as you can see) I used painters tape to hold it in place. I drilled a hole just large enough to get the power cable through. Cable #1 and #2 are the same, but I'm calling out #1 as it needs to be on outside, as it plugs into the camera. The other end (labeled #2) gets spliced into #3 and then tucked back into the trailer Pop the marker light back in. The attached #2 to the camera...screw in mounting bracket and you're done. Entire job should take you about 30 mins.


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

Have you had any issues with the awning leaking heavily in the rain?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

